

Craigslist cuts off its search engine to spite its face - marcog1
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/07/craigslist-cuts-off-its-search-engine-to-spite-its-face/

======
sigmadelta
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4348808>

